# PCGH-Ultimate-PC 12Core-Edition - Ryzen 9 3900X + Asus RTX 2080 Ti STRIX [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 12Core-Edition - Ryzen 9 3900X + Asus RTX 2080 Ti STRIX [Werbung]*

						Nach anfänglichen Startproblemen hat es ein neuer Ultimate-PC mit AMDs 12-Kern-CPU Ryzen 9 3900X in unser Sortiment geschafft.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 12Core-Edition - Ryzen 9 3900X + Asus RTX 2080 Ti STRIX [Werbung]*


----------



## INU.ID (23. November 2019)

> Ursprünglich wollten wir den neuen Ultimate-PC mit einem Asus-Mainboard  mit X570-Chipsatz auf den Markt bringen, doch eine EU-Verordnung  schreibt vor, dass ein Komplett-PC bei ausgeschaltetem Zustand mit  aktiviertem WOL nicht mehr als 1,7 Watt verbrauchen darf und unser  Sample ist auf 3,4 Watt gekommen. Da auch ein Mainboard-Wechsel zu  Gigabyte oder MSI in Kombination mit dem Ryzen 9 3900X keine Abhilfe  geschaffen hat, haben wir uns jetzt für den alten Chipsatz entschieden  und das Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming ausgewählt.


Wie, echt jetzt? Wegen 3,4 Watt statt 1,7 Watt (= 1,7 Watt zu viel) darf ein Komplett-PC quasi kein (oder zumindest einige?) X570-Mobo (nur mit 3900X?) enthalten? Dank EU-Verordnung gibts kein PCIe4.0?


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2019)

Warum ist der PCGH-Ultimate 12core Edition (3900X) mit 1,4 Sone unter Last *deutlich* lauter (trotz gleicher Hardware) wie der PCGH-Ultimate 2080Ti Edition mit 0,7 Sone (9900k)? AMD laut, Intel leise oder wie? Übersehe ich da was...

Gruß


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. November 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Warum ist der PCGH-Ultimate 12core Edition (3900X) mit 1,4 Sone unter Last *deutlich* lauter (trotz gleicher Hardware) wie der PCGH-Ultimate 2080Ti Edition mit 0,7 Sone (9900k)? AMD laut, Intel leise oder wie? Übersehe ich da was...
> 
> Gruß



Der Lüfter auf dem x570 board?

Korrigiere ist ja ein x470... Dann ist es wirklich seltsam...


----------



## Cuddleman (23. November 2019)

Dann macht man folgendes.
Man verkauft den PC mit X470-Mainboard so als komplett PC
 und gibt einen Gutschein hinzu, 
für eine sofortige Aufrüstoption zu einem benannten X570 Mainbord, oder anderes Adequat, 
als kostenlose Zugabe.
Ist der PC mit diesen speziellen Rahmenbedingungen verkauft, wird beim Verkäufer einfach da MB sofort getauscht, mit einer separaten Garantie nur auf das X570 MB.
Da die Mainboards nicht nach Seriennummern gehandelt werden, braucht man eigentlich nur ein einziges X470 für den Verkauf nach EU-Recht.
Das sieht nach Grauzone aus, hat aber EU-rechtlich Bestand.

Der Unterschied liegt im Gesamtverbrauch der Syteme mit 3900X =392W, vs. 9900K =330W.
62W mehr Systemverbrauch müßen auch von einem Mugen 5 erstmal stillschweigend abgeführt werden.


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Der Lüfter auf dem x570 board?
> 
> Korrigiere ist ja ein x470... Dann ist es wirklich seltsam...


PCGH, bitte nehmen Sie dazu Stellung...

Gruß


----------



## Nerenyo (4. Dezember 2019)

Kann mir jemand ganz platt sagen ob ich mir eher diesen PC oder den Ultimate mit dem i9 holen sollte?
Habe in der Vergangenheit schon PCGH von Alternate gekauft und war top zufrieden. Eigenbau kommt für mich nicht in Frage .

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

Beide sind gut. Der AMD hat eben 4 Kerner mehr. Wenn du also Sachen machst die von 12 Kernen profitieren, nimm den AMD.
Spielen kannst du mit beiden Systemen sehr gut.


----------



## Nerenyo (7. Dezember 2019)

Habe den PC heute erhalten. Ersteindruck top. Erfahrungsbericht und Bewertung folgen


----------



## MediaOllie (3. März 2020)

Könnt Ihr mit bitte die Lüftereinstellungen geben, ich hab das was verstellt 

Vielen Dank schon mal dafür


----------

